
California bill to add housing in single-family home areas blocked by lawmakers - petethomas
https://www.latimes.com/politics/la-pol-ca-housing-single-family-zoning-senate-bill-50-dead-20190516-story.html
======
bifrost
It would be more accurate to say it was blocked by NIMBYs...

